# Three under chassis Burstner 747 water tanks - suit motorX



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We have 3 large water tanks available that were fitted underneath our argos bustner 747. We removed them as we have no need for them and needed the extra payload more. They sit inside the chassis dimensions.

The original owner had them fitted to hold extra water for wild camping. Rough calculations gave us a capacity of approx 400-500lts. Each one is a different size. 

They can be filled and emptied via a fitted hose connector on 2 of the tanks (2 are linked and share a connector/tap) The original owner used a length of pipe with a one way pump fitted to transfer water from the under chassis tanks to the main tank. 

They're in storage in Chelmsford, Essex. If anyone is interested in them please make me an offer.

Lucy


----------

